# Mt. Diablo questions



## Skimmy (Dec 13, 2011)

I read that the course record for climbing Mount Diablo is 43:33 by Nate English. Wow!!!

Am I correct that his record is up the south side of the mountain to the summit?

Where is the starting point? The intersection of Diablo Road and Mount Diablo Scenic Boulevard? Somewhere along the Athenian School? Just above the potholes at the lower park gate?

What is the record for climbing from the north side gate to the summit?

Finally:

Why are there Pittsburgh style potholes between the Athenian School and the lower south park gate? Is there some kind of disagreement about who should maintain the road?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

This page has some information on the start/finish for the South Gate climb. Nate English does hold the South Gate segment KOM on Strava, and it was on a training ride too. I'm not sure if that's the "official" course record though, but it is damn fast.

The pot-holes have been discussed here before, and I think there was a disagreement about who should pay for repairs.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Skimmy said:


> I read that the course record for climbing Mount Diablo is 43:33 by Nate English. Wow!!!
> 
> Am I correct that his record is up the south side of the mountain to the summit?
> 
> ...


Isn't strava awesome/useful?

South Diablo:
Mt Diablo
Diablo Challenge (Athenian School to
North Diablo:
Diablo North


----------



## Skimmy (Dec 13, 2011)

Interesting, thanks for the information.

The faster (under 44 minutes) ascent I read about was on the Wikipedia page Mount Diablo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Here's the results page for 2008. He was 24 years old and averaged 14.9mph up the hill!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

More info on the pot holes:



> Mr. Brower, I am getting back to you regarding the ownership of Mount Diablo Scenic. I have done additional research and as I previously concluded the road is not a publically maintained road. It appears that the road was created by deeds of earlier properties which obligates the fronting property owner for any maintenance. The majority of the road was developed as a part of the Rancho San Miguel subdivision in 1868. So the bottom line is that until you get up to the park boundary maintenance is on the adjoining property owners. Once in the park it would be the responsibility of the State.


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

Save Mt Diablo is offering to pay for repaving of the road, but I think the residents are heasatint to have it done. Winning time on the Diablo challenge is usually in the mid 40's. I don't think any official times exist, but there is a time trial from the northgate entrance to the juncttion, which probably takes about 24 minutes to win.


----------



## w-g (Mar 9, 2006)

55x11 said:


> Isn't strava awesome/useful?
> 
> South Diablo:
> Mt Diablo
> ...


Question on that Northgate map... it looks to me that the start point is well past the ranger pay station. Is that start point the "Mt Diablo" state park sign?


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

w-g said:


> Question on that Northgate map... it looks to me that the start point is well past the ranger pay station. Is that start point the "Mt Diablo" state park sign?


not sure but the google street feature (available in strava too) can help you figure it out.


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

w-g said:


> Question on that Northgate map... it looks to me that the start point is well past the ranger pay station. Is that start point the "Mt Diablo" state park sign?


Looks like the tree past the Mt Diablo State Park sign where the climb starts in earnest. They didn't include the rolling section from the pay gate on the strava segment. The time trial that is held does start at the gate, which can be won with a 24:00 time.


----------



## Skimmy (Dec 13, 2011)

*Nate English*

Could anyone who has seen Nate English climb or race describe his approach or style? If you know him, how does he train?

Besides holding the record up Mount Diablo, he won the Everest Challenge several times. He already sounds like a star to me so I wonder how he will do now that he has joined the Kenda 5-Hour Energy team. See:
Kenda 5-Hour Energy Confirms 2012 Roster | Cyclingnews.com
Based on his earlier achievements, it would be thrilling to see him do well at the national or international level.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

There was some chatter about Nate on the Old La Honda Noon Ride last week. One tidbit was that he rides OLH in the 14 or 15 minute range but hasn't bothered to time himself on it. Also, his coach told him to lay off the Strava KOMs as he is supposed to be doing base miles. The guy sounds likes a climbing phenom. Good luck to him at Kenda!


----------



## chickenfried (Sep 5, 2007)

Which ones the easier route to diablo, Pleasant Hill BART or Walnut Creek BART?


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

chickenfried said:


> Which ones the easier route to diablo, Pleasant Hill BART or Walnut Creek BART?


Pleasant Hill is a little easier and closer. After you get off, hop on the Iron Horse trail south and take the bridge over Treat. In about half a mile, turn left on the Canal Trail and go until you get to the second set of lights at Oak Grove, turn right and head down Oak Grove and turn left on Northgate Rd just after the round about.


----------



## chickenfried (Sep 5, 2007)

thanks!


----------

